# Breed suggestions?



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

My friend was thinking of adopting a cat. She's never had one before. She asked me for suggestions about the breeds suitable for the climate that we have, very hot and very humid, it also rains about 4 months a year (monsoon). I suggested her to adopt a feral because they're short haired, small and pretty sturdy breed, but she isn't too keen on keeping a feral.
She wants a Devon Rex, but you don't get them here.
So, can you guys suggest some short haired breeds that won't get too bothered when the temperatures get high?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

By feral, do you mean unsocialized cats who are extremely afraid of humans, or strays wandering the streets that have most likely been abandoned but don't mind people? Ferals can be extremely difficult to tame, and can have behavioral issues later in life, not to mention one should be experienced with cats before attempting to tame a feral. 

Or is it she just doesn't want a moggie? Would she potentially adopt from a shelter? You can let her know many cats similar to purebreds can be found, and for much cheaper than a pure bred cat.

But if it's a pedigree she wants maybe she could look into: Siamese, Abyssinian, Bengal, Bombay,Cornish Rex,Egyptian Mau, Havana, Ocicat,Oriental Shorthair, Russian Blue, Savannah, Singapura,Sphynx, Tonkinese.

I'm not 100% sure on certain ones on how well they'll stand the heat, but I believe they are all shorthair (or in the Sphynx' case, hairless)


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

I have a Manx and live in Florida. She deals with the heat well despite her extra layer of hair. She does shed like crazy - no how much I brush her, she gets hair everywhere. 
I think a manx is a great first time cat. They are both independent and extremely loving. They attach to their person very well and are so affectionate. They are also bred to be hunters so if any pest gets inside my home, Numly takes care of it (she took a bat out of the air once). 
I may be a little biased because I have a manx, but I think it's the best choice  
They also look really cute without a tail and having a big butt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I would definitely suggest your friend to pay some visits to her local shelters and adopt a cat there. Preferably a well-socialized adult that meet whatever her preferences. Kitties are cute but harder to raise for first-timer, and you don't know what the final tempermant would be.

However, if your friend insists on a pure-breed cat, there are a lot of questions need to be answered before we can suggest a breed. Does she have plenty of time spend with the cat? Does she prefer a quiet cat or talkative one? Does she like an active cat or a lap-napper? Does she have, or will have another animal or little kids? Will the cat be indoor only? Any color/pattern preference? 

Since your friend is a first-time cat owner, I can suggest what NOT to get. Don't go with any "extreme" cat, such as extremely active ones like Bengal, Savannah, Or even a Mau, as suggested by Jakiepoo. Also don't go with an "abnormal" cat like Manx, Sphynix (also suggested in previous posts), Munchkin, Exotic, and Scottish folds. These cats all have their own health concerns, which your friend may not be prepared to deal with.

A Siamese would be a good starter cat, without knowing any of your friend's preferences. They are quite robust, affectionate, and smart. They are more on the active and talkative side though.


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

She met my cat and wanted something like her, but the thing with Penelope's that I found her on the road when she was very young so I don't know what kind of a cat she is, but she's smallish, about 9lbs, extremely talkative and more active than an ADHD kid on amphitamines.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Tell her to visit her local Shelter she might find a cat that catches her heart there.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Padmja said:


> She met my cat and wanted something like her, but the thing with Penelope's that I found her on the road when she was very young so I don't know what kind of a cat she is, but she's smallish, about 9lbs, extremely talkative and more active than an ADHD kid on amphitamines.


Penelope is almost certainly a mixed breed. It would be highly unlikely to simply stumble upon a purebred wandering along the road, since the vast majority of cats are mixed.

So, the good news is, if she wants a similar breed to your cat, she should have no trouble getting the same kind by adopting a homeless pet.


----------



## Padmja (Apr 9, 2013)

Locally, Penelope's "breed" is called the "In-cat", short for Indian street cat. They're a product of years of cross breeding between the wild cats and the domesticated ones, that's why they're usually smaller than the domesticated cats. They're also tougher and more adapted to the climatic conditions. They're also the only cats they have in shelters because the pure breeds aren't as popular (and they're also very expensive so people that have them keep them strictly as indoor cats).
I was telling my friend to adopt one of these in-cats or ferals, because they tend to be very friendly, even adults. They're also very easy to train and take care of, they don't shed too much.
She still insists on a pure bred, but I convinced her to at least visit an animal shelter.


----------

